# Got some plants and a new light



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

View attachment 176517

View attachment 176518

View attachment 176519

View attachment 176520

View attachment 176521


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

nice plants! what are those ones that look like pine trees?? what lighting do they require?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats hornwort I believe its a low light plant. Easy to grow just dont let it die in your tank.. It is a PITA to get out. I have did 3 water changes and still see some dead needles in my tank. That stuff will take over your tank if you let it. Mine doubled in size within a week and a half... All the other plants look good Golden!!


----------



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

very nice tank, if those RBP get some red throats they will stand out real good.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

looks good


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

So was i right on my first plant id?? lol


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Might be M. pinnatum


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

lo4life said:


> So was i right on my first plant id?? lol


I think so. The pet store doesn't know whats what.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Can the hornwort ancher itself? I've red that it can't.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

looks like http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=51


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah it deffinatly looks like that. It deffinatly has fragile leaves


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

WWWHHHHOOOOO I was right







LOL.. Sry..


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Does liquid peat help plants?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I would just get peat pellets and put in your filters. Supposed to be benficial to your plants and your fish. Plus it give the cool tan water look of the Amazon. But if you like taking pics of your fish then you wont want to use it at all.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice tank, which light are you running?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Its a T12 with 2 34W bulbs

And there is a 25w plant light


----------

